# Chocolate chip ice cream for all!



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Unsurprisingly, these pictures were taken for Larry's Summer Hedgehog photo contest. I picked one and submitted it, but I wanted to share here as well since it was so hard to pick just one picture!

Watson is so patient with me XD


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwwww!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are all great pics, so creative!  My fav has to be the last one with Watson showing his little teffers.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL They are so cute! I like the last one the best, but really, together they outweight their individual sums by so much. It's like...(dot dot dot) ... (dot dot dot)...(rawr)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Yummy!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

hehe the third.. Rahhrrrr :twisted:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love them! & they really are best when seen together.


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, so cute! I love the teeth!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

PJM said:


> :lol: I love them! & they really are best when seen together.


I have to agree - it was so hard having to pick just one! It's like the ice cream is melting to reveal a toothy little face :lol:


----------

